# Looking for ideas to use Horse shoes



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a bunch of these; approx. size, around 4 1/2" wide.








It's an aluminum horse shoe, or as the person that gives them to me calls them, aluminum racing plate with steel toe grip. It ticks him off when I call them horse shoes. Looks like a horse shoe to me and horses waer them, go figure. I don't want to tick off anybody here.
Anyway I want to incorporate some of them into a woodworking project. My first thought is to use them at the corner(s) of a picture frame. I think that idea is lame. (pun intended). I noticed a DVM with some nice projects and a killer shop on LJs and considered sending a PM and asking him for ideas.
But on second thought I'd probably be better off if I threw this out there and ask everybody for their two cents. I've gotten many great ideas from you fellow Lumberjocks without even asking. So if y'all would please, throw some more at me. I'd appreciate hearing from any of you LJs.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, that's a good one but at this point, I really don't have a clue what to do with them, but I'd give it some thought and get back w/u, if that's Okay with you.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

How about inlaying them in table tops or in wide arm rest in chairs .


----------



## Tag84 (Feb 16, 2011)

Maybe in the middle of drawerfronts? with a knob in the middle


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

LittlePaw; glad to hear from you anytime.

Jim; I like that inlaying idea. I'm thinking maybe a poker table and put them around the cup holders.

Thomas; Maybe cut a notch for open edges of the horse shoe to rest in so the top angles away from the face of the drawer to make the handle.

Thanks guys, y'all are a great help. Let's see what else pops up here.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

A1 Jim took my idea… the inlaid table, maybe were they were just level with the top. Or possibly a bed's headboard.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

How about a hat rack or coat rack. Maybe use them to make a clock with the shoes going around the clock. Maybe incorporate into bookends.


----------



## tommyt654 (Dec 16, 2008)

Perhaps a handle of some type,an if that don't work just pitchem


----------



## semi75 (Jun 17, 2010)

As a person that breeds horses and recently retiired from the horse show game…..... they are horse shoes just the same as a Nike Air Jordan is a sneaker, who cares. I also think incorparating horse shoes into projects is a little corney but I know a lot of people who pay well for corney. I've seen them on everything, wine racks, paper towel holders, corners of chests, the list goes on.

On a side note, the western type pieces usually go with steel shoes mostly for the look. What you have is more of a horse show sneaker.

Here is place that sells quite pieces that incorporate horse shoes.
http://carolinamooninc.com/index.php


----------



## Pawky (Sep 22, 2010)

You could make a tack box (for all the horse gear).

You could incorporate it into a bird house (have the points stab into the house and the curved part outward as the perch for the birds to land on).

That's all for right now I guess.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

while you are waiting
why not put a couple of stakes in the ground
and toos them with your friends
as you ponder this question further

you could call it

aluminum racing plate with steel toe grip game


----------



## tswoodwizard (Jan 13, 2011)

here we go devann; If you don't want to give them to neady horses who can't aford to buy shoes or sell them for scrap then I would suggest;
1 doorways for your bird houses
2 handles for boxes
3 bottoms for horse leg tables
4 ear rings for really serious cow girls
5 light waight throwing shoes for old artheritic retired cow boys
6 melt them down and make something else
7 I dont care if it is corny; I like the picture frame idea
P.S. Don't take a buddies advice to serious !


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I have seen coat hooks/hat racks made by cutting one horse shoe in half and welding the cut end perpendicular to the middle of a whole one upside down [like a U] ... if you follow… the complete shoe is screwed to a board and the half one holds the hat or coat… Just a thought…


----------



## Pawky (Sep 22, 2010)

I think what degoose is talking about is something similar to: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41A0P63ZXML.jpg


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

spunwood; That's not a bad idea, I my girlfriend that's a bit on the wild side.

Gregn; I like the clock idea, and the bookends too.

tommyt654; Handles are under consideration. still thinking drawer handles.

semi75; Thanks for the info and the link. I looked at it, it was interesting.

Pawky; I think the tack box is probably the best idea, it's horse related.

David; The guy I get them from would probably use them that way. He's a year older than I am, and stiff 
as a board. I don't think anybody could throw them 40 feet. The wind would be a factor.

Tim; Those are some good ones. I like the birdhouse door trim best.

Larry; I really can't weld them, they're aluminum. If I could weld aluminum I'd be making my own motorcycle 
frames. I thought about something like that but can't get my head around a design

Thanks for the link Pawky, Familiar with that design, no wood in it. Looking for something unique.

Thanks all y'all for your input. The gears are clicking now.


----------



## Clarence (Nov 23, 2009)

Carve a wooden horse on top of them. Actually, dude, I think your creative options are kinda llimited with aluminum racing plates.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I've been saving thew steel ones to make a fence and gates. But that is welding.Maybe the table legs for the poker table? My mind just slipped into neutral.


----------

